# Check for upgrade to Whispernet



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

I thought I read somewhere here that you should check for upgrade/updates to Whispernet - if correct, how do you do that?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

They are not updates to WhisperNet.... You receive updates software _via_ WhisperNet.... If you have WhisperNet running regularly, you will get the updates.... Most often, if there is an update available, they will load when you download a sample or a book.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

What Verena (Pidgeon92) said.

In case you're asking about changes to the Whispernet coverage areas, you can check them at this map:
http://www.showmycoverage.com/mycoverage.jsp?id=A921ZON

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

BUT: if there are updates, but you've installed personalized screensavers* or the font enhancements†, the update will not come down automatically. Not to worry though. Check in at KindleBoards frequently and you'll be sure to learn if there is an update available and there will be someone, too, who can help you get your update if it doesn't come automatically. They seem to roll them out in waves and it's often as much as a week from the first person mentioning it to pretty much everyone reporting they've gotten it.

* http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5734.0.html

† http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5687.0.html and http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7233.0.html


----------

